# Nails Too Sharp



## RiverSong (Apr 13, 2013)

Archimedes' nails are SO sharp. Everytime I hold him I get scratched and even bleed. I have small cuts and red dots all over my hands and arms. Is this normal? Any suggestions? I really don't want to trim his nails.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

No way around it, you have to trim his nails. :/ Getting natural perches might mitigate this in the future.


----------



## RiverSong (Apr 13, 2013)

I was watching videos on YouTube and some of them were using nail clippers made for humans. Is that okay?


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I've never done it myself but here is a thread on nail trimming that may help: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=48818&highlight=trim+nails. I have my vet trim my tiel's nails.


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

From what I know, nail clippers for humans are fine. I use toenail clippers (The bigger ones) for Ziggy because I can see better what I'm doing and I have more control.

(If that is wrong, please someone correct me, because I'd prefer to be doing it right!)

Pet stores also sell bird nail clippers (the PetSmart near me has them). You can always get a nail trim at the vet, but it could be pricey - a wing and nail trim at my vet can be $20 

If you are going to trim yourself, you should have a container of stypic powder handy, in case you trim a bit too far and hit the quick (the blood in the nail). The powder will stop the bleeding. It's not the end of the world if you hit the quick, you just need to have something on hand to make sure the bleeding stops, so the nail can heal itself. Some stypic powders come with a pain medicine too. You can get these at a pet store, too.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

I have also used human toe nail clippers, having two people to do this is best. One towels the bird and holds them while the other clips the nails. Remember you only want to round off and remove the excess nail tip, remove too much and the bird will have trouble perching.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

I use nail clippers for humans and I just clip the tips, I have a jar of styptic powder handy just in case there are any that I cut too short by accident. It's a little traumatizing in the moment for them, but it's better for everyone  I have all different kinds of perches for my two birds and no matter what it doesn't file them down enough where I don't have to cut them every month or so.


----------



## RiverSong (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks. I've been researching like crazy and am terrified.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

The vet clips my 'tiels nails! I'm too chicken to do it myself in case I clip too short and cause bleeding. It's a lot easier that way lol! But I know lots of people on this forum clip their 'tiels nails themselves, so it can be done.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> I've been researching like crazy and am terrified.


If you just take the very tip off you won't nick the vein, and it will solve the sharpness problem. He might slip off of things accidentally as he figures out that he needs to grip harder to compensate for the blunter nail tips. The sharpness will return so it's not a permanent situation.

We have a sticky on nail clipping at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32063


----------



## TínaBrá (Jun 8, 2013)

I do the clipping myself and use toenail clippers its good to have someone hold the bird and hand that person a leather glow for a good grip. Just make sure that you have flour near by it will stop the bleeding if you go to deep. After your done set the bird in the cage and give him a treat good luck


----------

